# Achat LBC a distance



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour 
Je voudrais savoir si certains ont déjà effectué des achats sur le bon coin à distance? Le site propose depuis quelques temps un service de livraison.
J ai lu quelques avis, cela semble mitigé .
Des infos?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour
Quel achat voulez vous faire ?


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

Ipad 6 (env.200-250-€ selon offres)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

J'ai pas encore essayé avec LBC  , mais il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas .
Le système a l'air assez sécurisé


----------



## drs (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté une télécommande logitech il y a quelques semaines. Tu payes, et le paiement est en attente jusqu'à ce que tu confirmes la livraison et qu'il n'y a pas de problème.
Aucun souci sur ma transaction. Mais je ne suis peut être pas la norme, peut être qu'il y a des abus avec ce système...


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

oui, je connais le principe, c'est comme Rakuten ou Vinted.Mais certains parlent d'arnaques . Tu as paye avec quel support??
et peut être qu'une télécommande est moins risquée qu'un Ipad,non?
de tout façon, je vais demander plein d infos au vendeur ,histoire d'être couvert si soucis


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

drs a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai acheté une télécommande logitech il y a quelques semaines. Tu payes, et le paiement est en attente jusqu'à ce que tu confirmes la livraison et qu'il n'y a pas de problème.
> Aucun souci sur ma transaction. Mais je ne suis peut être pas la norme, peut être qu'il y a des abus avec ce système...


tu as paye avec PayPal?
certains vendeur refusent je crois car il y a des frais


----------



## drs (25 Avril 2020)

Non, pas de paypal. La grosse différence avec avant, c'est que tu ne payes pas le vendeur. Tu payes à LBC, qui se comporte comme un tiers de confiance. Une fois que tu as validé la réception de l'objet, tu confirmes et ils payent le vendeur.
c'est un service payant (1,5€ de mémoire) mais ça permet d'être tranquille.


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

oui, mais, d'après ce aie j ai lu, si le colis n'arrive pas dans les 14j( donc sans confirmation de réception de la part de l'acheteur) le vendeur est quand même paye ( à la différence des autres sites où il n'y a pas de delai.


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

bon, je vais demander le numéro de téléphone du vendeur... car, pour le moment, il ne m'a contacte que par message... sil ne veut pas, je laisse tomber! des offres, il y en a pleins


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

puis-je choisir moi même le transporteur? La poste au lieu de mondial relay


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> puis-je choisir moi même le transporteur? La poste au lieu de mondial relay


Attention , Mondial relay ne fonctionne pas en ce moment


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

oui je sais, c est pour cela que je préfère la poste, c est plus rapide de toute façon


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> oui je sais, c est pour cela que je préfère la poste, c est plus rapide de toute façon


En ce moment , c'est pas gagné  malheureusement


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

Si ça va... j  ai achete un article semaine dernière.. envoyé vendredi dernier reçu ce mercredi


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Si ça va... j  ai achete un article semaine dernière.. envoyé vendredi dernier reçu ce mercredi


C'est pas mal , un colis envoyé il y 3 semaines et toujours rien .
Dans le suivi de la poste le colis est toujours a la poste du dépôt 
Mais cela dépend sûrement des régions


----------



## JChris64 (25 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas mal , un colis envoyé il y 3 semaines et toujours rien .
> Dans le suivi de la poste le colis est toujours a la poste du dépôt
> Mais cela dépend sûrement des régions


Sûrement ... du coup ça fait peur ce que tu dis car sur leboncoin justement, la vente est validée au bout de 14j après l envoi ( Sauf si l acheteur fait une réclamation au bout de 10j je crois)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Sûrement ... du coup ça fait peur ce que tu dis car sur leboncoin justement, la vente est validée au bout de 14j après l envoi ( Sauf si l acheteur fait une réclamation au bout de 10j je crois)


Si cet achat n'est pas urgent , le mieux c'est de patienter


----------



## lostOzone (2 Mai 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Sûrement ... du coup ça fait peur ce que tu dis car sur leboncoin justement, la vente est validée au bout de 14j après l envoi ( Sauf si l acheteur fait une réclamation au bout de 10j je crois)



Sur Rakuten c’est pareil mais c’est 1 mois il me semble. Car effectivement certains acheteurs ne valident jamais la réception. Mais si non réception il suffit d’ouvrir un litige. Ils vont ensuite lancer une recherche du colis. Le mieux c’est effectivement d’attendre car si le mode d’expédition n’est pas celui de LBC en cas de litige ça va bloquer.


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2020)

Pour les achats sur le bon coin; la solution de jura39 est la seule valable pour éviter les arnaques, pensez aussi à demander que vos bidules ou Apple Watch soient supprimées des comptes iCloud de vos vendeurs.


----------



## JChris64 (27 Octobre 2020)

naas a dit:


> Pour les achats sur le bon coin; la solution de jura39 est la seule valable pour éviter les arnaques, pensez aussi à demander que vos bidules ou Apple Watch soient supprimées des comptes iCloud de vos vendeurs.


merci pour la réponse...
bon, depuis le temps; chacun comprendra que j'ai trouvé une solution...lol
j'ai acheté sur Ebay, mais, l'iPad ne me convenant pas, je l'ai revendu très vite pour m'acheter un MBP fin 2012.


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2020)

oui je m'en doute aussi 
c'est pour les personnes qui voudraient acheter sur le bon coin et cherchent des informations via le module de recherche du site


----------



## dfbert (28 Octobre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Ipad 6 (env.200-250-€ selon offres)


Personnellement je suis beaucoup plus vendeur qu'acheteur sur LBC, et (sauf ma dernière vente, avec un désaccord avec l'acheteuse qui ne sait pas lire les annonces, en cours de résolution) jamais de pbs.

Comme acheteur, j'ai acheté mon iMac sur LBC, mais je me suis déplacé pour le voir sur place et discuter avec la vendeuse. pas de pb non plus.

Ma conclusion : pour du matériel un peu sophistiqué ou cher, je m'achèterais que sur place. Certes, cela limite le nombre de vendeurs possibles, mais rien ne vaut un contact en direct.


----------

